# The AMAZING and TRUE Belly Button Depth Contest



## Deidrababe (Jul 3, 2007)

Yep, you read it correctly!

I had a pool party this past Sunday and some of the guests were girls you all know and love!

I don't know HOW we started talking about this, but someone said that they had the deepest belly button EVER...and then of course, we had to find out if that was true! LOL

We sent a willing FA into the house to get some lubrication and measuring devices....(Grapefruit body lotion and straws!) and all I can say is "Let the games begin!"

The first to Measure was Cindy G. She did Fair, but.....since she CLAIMED to have the deeptest BB in the world, she did not impress me!

(All pictures are taken of the staw that was CUT at the point of deepest insertion)

This was Cindy's Straw!







Then I measured.....Here is MY STRAW - Deeper than Cindy's that's for sure!!!!






Then, Summer got in the game and this was her straw! A TINY smidge smaller than mine!







Then Sable decided she wanted to play and this was her VERY MUCH LOOSING straw!






A last minute entry by Lilly was the suprise winner of the day! Until Lilly stuck her straw into the game, I was the winner by a hair over Summer a close Second, by Lilly took the prize!







Here are all of us with our winning and losing straws...two different shots of the straws!













Some of the other party guests were grossed out by our contest...but it was all in fun!

Hugs,

Deeds


----------



## Matador_stories (Jul 3, 2007)

very nice your stomach is gorgeous.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 3, 2007)

That was probably one of the best parties EVARRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! :wubu:


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 3, 2007)

I would have loved to have been there... LOVE deep belly buttons...mmmm xx


----------



## Pookie (Jul 3, 2007)

Lol.... I could never have taken part, I am so squeemish about my belly button being touched, let alone something inside it. It hurts inside my tummy:blush:


----------



## philosobear (Jul 3, 2007)

I think this game could spread to the internet...


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 3, 2007)

I think it should, lets find the person with the deepest belly button....


----------



## Deidrababe (Jul 3, 2007)

Wantabelly said:


> I think it should, lets find the person with the deepest belly button....




LOL, I think you'll be hard pressed to find someone with a deeper belly button that Lilly! It was amazing!!!!!!

XOXOX

Deeds


----------



## Deidrababe (Jul 3, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Lol.... I could never have taken part, I am so squeemish about my belly button being touched, let alone something inside it. It hurts inside my tummy:blush:



Yeah, that was the reaction from some of the girls....Ann Marie felt that way and could hardly watch the whole thing! LOL


----------



## cazagordas (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW!  

what a group of gorgeous girls!!... and Summer... you're a Goddess!!:wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 3, 2007)

Yup, the party was pretty nifty. It was too cold to swim (though a few of us tried... jumping off the diving board once was enough for me), but it was nice to finally meet people from the boards 

That's me standing off to the right in the first group picture  Proof!

=Divals


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, this contest is what actually got me moving out the door at the party... I was squealing. I have a sensitive belly button, and it's not deep at all, so the site of straws being shoved in there was enough to make my skin crawl. UGH!!!

However, I'm the one who suggested it would be excellent WB fodder and should be a post. Hope you at least enjoyed it!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 3, 2007)

I've never tried a straw, lol, but I can fit a whole Qtip/Cotton Bud in my belly button!! i rock like that!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 3, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I've never tried a straw, lol, but I can fit a whole Qtip/Cotton Bud in my belly button!! i rock like that!




I just tried that, lost the damned Qtip and had to go chasing it with tweezers. Dang.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jul 3, 2007)

I can fit Dakota Fanning in my belly button!















I kid, I kid!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 3, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> I can fit Dakota Fanning in my belly button!


I'd sooo pay to watch that.

Is that wrong?


----------



## GPL (Jul 3, 2007)

Interesting thread


----------



## Risible (Jul 3, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, this contest is what actually got me moving out the door at the party... I was squealing. I have a sensitive belly button, and it's not deep at all, so the site of straws being shoved in there was enough to make my skin crawl. UGH!!!
> 
> However, I'm the one who suggested it would be excellent WB fodder and should be a post. Hope you at least enjoyed it!



Yeah, I'm with you and Pookie, AM. I'm wincing at the thought of anything penetrating my bellybutton, let alone something pointy and plastic *shudders*.

But the party looks like it was fun; wish I could've been there!

Gorgeous group shot, ladies!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow. That's a cute outfit I had on. I'll pair that combo up again, not bad.

Lots of fun that day 'cept for the few writhing on the floor at the sight of our belly button contest.  Next, we'll use rolls of quarters - winner takes all. :shocked:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 3, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow. That's a cute outfit I had on. I'll pair that combo up again, not bad.
> 
> Lots of fun that day 'cept for the few writhing on the floor at the sight of our belly button contest.  Next, we'll use rolls of quarters - winner takes all. :shocked:



You looked super cute, as evidenced by the "shoe" pic!


----------



## Deidrababe (Jul 4, 2007)

Divals said:


> Yup, the party was pretty nifty. It was too cold to swim (though a few of us tried... jumping off the diving board once was enough for me), but it was nice to finally meet people from the boards
> 
> That's me standing off to the right in the first group picture  Proof!
> 
> =Divals





OH, it wasn't that cold!!!!! LOL

I was in the pool!!!! But...you know, my pool....I'm used to it!!!

LOL

Deeds


----------



## Deidrababe (Jul 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow. That's a cute outfit I had on. I'll pair that combo up again, not bad.
> 
> Lots of fun that day 'cept for the few writhing on the floor at the sight of our belly button contest.  Next, we'll use rolls of quarters - winner takes all. :shocked:



HELL Yeah! Bring on the Quarters!!!!!

Ooops, except, you'd win! GRRRRr.

XOXOXOX

Deeds


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

Divals said:


> Yup, the party was pretty nifty. It was too cold to swim (though a few of us tried... jumping off the diving board once was enough for me), but it was nice to finally meet people from the boards
> 
> That's me standing off to the right in the first group picture  Proof!
> 
> =Divals



It was nice to have you visit!  I have to say, it was a pretty low key party for the most part... and unfortunately it really was too cold to enjoy the swimming. 

If you try a weekend event at HB sometime, it's a bit more "party" atmosphere.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 4, 2007)

I would have loved to be there >_> I love swimmin'! It would be nice to go to a pool party where I'm not the only fat chick.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 4, 2007)

I've always suspected this is what all-BBW parties are like and now I have proof. Was this before or after the whipped cream fight?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 4, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> OH, it wasn't that cold!!!!! LOL
> 
> I was in the pool!!!! But...you know, my pool....I'm used to it!!!
> 
> ...



You also have a lot more insulation than I do 

Thanks, AM! I'll try to make it up for another event some time, though I'm a pretty low-key kind of guy, so my first bbw event being all crazy super party-y would have probably been like overload for my brain 

=Divals


----------



## William (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi

I thought that Doctors said never put anything smaller than a elbow in your belly button?

William




Rebecca said:


> I just tried that, lost the damned Qtip and had to go chasing it with tweezers. Dang.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi

They also say don't be fat.

Why the fuck would I start listening now?

Rebecca



William said:


> Hi
> 
> I thought that Doctors said never put anything smaller than a elbow in your belly button?
> 
> William


----------



## William (Jul 4, 2007)

http://www.embarrassingproblems.com/bellybutton.htm

William



Rebecca said:


> Hi
> 
> They also say don't be fat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 4, 2007)

imnotgoingtoclickthat.html

Rebecca



William said:


> http://www.embarrassingproblems.com/bellybutton.htm
> 
> William


----------



## William (Jul 4, 2007)

William-



Rebecca said:


> imnotgoingtoclickthat.html
> 
> Rebecca


----------



## runningman (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome thread. Why don't I get to pool parties like this? :doh:


----------



## Deidrababe (Jul 5, 2007)

runningman said:


> Awesome thread. Why don't I get to pool parties like this? :doh:




How to get invited to Deidra's Pool Parties in Three easy steps!

1.) Get to know me? LOL

2.) Be nice.

3.) Bring me a present! LOL

Kidding about # 3

Deeds


----------



## Deidrababe (Jul 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Hi
> 
> They also say don't be fat.
> 
> ...



You make me laugh!

LOL

Deeds


----------



## Deidrababe (Jul 5, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> I've always suspected this is what all-BBW parties are like and now I have proof. Was this before or after the whipped cream fight?



Well, we did the whipped cream fight, before, and then again after! it was quite a scene!

LOL

Deeds


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 5, 2007)

What about cheating!!?!??! 

If you can suck in some of that belly, it would encompass more straw; feigning more depth   

I can only say that because I tried it just now.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jul 5, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> What about cheating!!?!??!
> 
> If you can suck in some of that belly, it would encompass more straw; feigning more depth
> 
> I can only say that because I tried it just now.



LOLOLOLOL

No Cheating allowed! Lilly, did you cheat????

Deeds
LOLOLOLOL


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 5, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> No Cheating allowed! Lilly, did you cheat????
> 
> ...



Nope. I even stood in front of Glenn and he made sure I wasn't. I have a credible witness!


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Jul 5, 2007)

What a funny contest! Thats something more people should participate in, I think. ;-) Thank you, ladies, for the wonderful idea, and thank you for sharing these nice picures. You're all very good-looking!

Take care!

/ CuslonGodibb


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 6, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Yep, you read it correctly!
> I don't know HOW we started talking about this, but someone said that they had the deepest belly button EVER...and then of course, we had to find out if that was true! LOL



Kat doesn't like to have her belly button played with, being very ticklish there. Sometimes when I want to be really evil, I circle the skin on her tummy around it with my finger while singing.....

_How deep is your love, how deep is your love; I really need to learn...... :batting::bow:
_


----------



## DJ_S (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey your Party looked like a lot of fun! 

And the Finest women around!!

Lol glad you posted this thread, I must admit; I'm a Belly Fan!

Aussie FA's are sure missing out!

Peace.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 7, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Hi
> 
> They also say don't be fat.
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I've never tried a straw, lol, but I can fit a whole Qtip/Cotton Bud in my belly button!! i rock like that!




Hey I can totally take a Qtip in the belly button to, and then some.

I just have to spiffy it up every once in a while with alcohol.
My guy's always shoving stuff in there playing around. Either that, or throwing stuff at my belly to see if he can land the top of it. Weird I guess, but fun!


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jul 16, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> I can fit Dakota Fanning in my belly button!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG lmao ! I so needed that laugh.


----------



## kilchsgray (Jul 19, 2007)

Are there official rules for this contest? How does one cheat? Measure in inches or millimeters?

I am very fond of my SSBBWife's deep belly button; she's a little sqeamish. I'd sure like to see how she measures up.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2007)

kilchsgray said:


> Are there official rules for this contest? How does one cheat? Measure in inches or millimeters?
> 
> I am very fond of my SSBBWife's deep belly button; she's a little sqeamish. I'd sure like to see how she measures up.



My belly button is 5 inches deep kilchsgray. Anybody deeper than that beats me.


----------



## imfree (Jul 19, 2007)

I can "swallow" the barrel of this PL-11 with my belly button!


----------



## GPL (Jul 20, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> My belly button is 5 inches deep kilchsgray. Anybody deeper than that beats me.



You heard before you are quite amazing, my dear?:wubu: 
5 inches... :blush:


----------



## imfree (Jul 20, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> My belly button is 5 inches deep kilchsgray. Anybody deeper than that beats me.



You've got me beat, Lilly. I was lying and thought my picture would be cute.


----------

